# Essex



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to the Essex cat show with Polo and Dibs yesterday, had a great day with Polo who got his 4th Imperial (1 more to go) and placed well in his side classes, poor dibs didn't fair so well  lovely to meet Kellyrich at her first show with the lovely Martha :001_tt1:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations Steve and Polo, it was a pleasure to meet you 

Polo did very well and he is such a stunning cat!!

See you again in 2 weeks time 

PS: Thanks for the lovely pics, much appreciated!


----------

